# hobby world-jax



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

is racing still going on at hobby world-jax,fl


----------



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes it is, We are going back to friday night racing tommorrow night with a 7;30 start time.


----------

